# [Nagios-Centreon] Problème redémarrage Nagios > centreon

## reyale

Bonjour,

J'ai en suivant le tutorial ci-dessous tenté d'installer centreon.

http://blog.admin-linux.org/howto/howto-install-nagios3-centreon-20-et-ndoutils-sur-gentoo

L'install c'est passé correctement mais après avoir commencer la configuration de centreon, j'ai une erreur lors du redémarrage de nagios :

/etc/init.d/nagios restart

Nagios 3.0.6

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Ethan Galstad (http://www.nagios.org)

Last Modified: 12-01-2008

License: GPL

Reading configuration data...

***> One or more problems was encountered while processing the config files...

     Check your configuration file(s) to ensure that they contain valid

     directives and data defintions.  If you are upgrading from a previous

     version of Nagios, you should be aware that some variables/definitions

     may have been removed or modified in this version.  Make sure to read

     the HTML documentation regarding the config files, as well as the

     'Whats New' section to find out what has changed.

 * Configuration Error. Please fix your configfile

Comme vous pouvez le constater, rien ne me précise. Dans les logs non plus :

[1265187650] Successfully shutdown... (PID=30678)

[1265188648] Nagios 3.0.6 starting... (PID=13174)

[1265188648] Local time is Wed Feb 03 10:17:28 CET 2010

[1265188648] LOG VERSION: 2.0

[1265188648] ndomod: NDOMOD 1.4b9 (10-27-2009) Copyright (c) 2009 Nagios Core Development Team and Community Contributors

[1265188648] ndomod: Could not open data sink!  I'll keep trying, but some output may get lost...

[1265188648] Event broker module '/usr/local/nagios/bin/ndomod.o' initialized successfully.

[1265188648] Bailing out due to one or more errors encountered in the configuration files. Run Nagios from the command line with the -v option to verify your config before restarting. (PID=13174)

[1265188648] ndomod: Shutdown complete.

[1265188648] Event broker module '/usr/local/nagios/bin/ndomod.o' deinitialized successfully.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée car là je ne sais pas du tout que faire .... ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## boozo

'alute

je ne serais pas d'une grande aide sur ce coup-là ne l'utilisant pas mais pourquoi être passé par une install manuelle lourde et avec toutes les complications que cela implique en terme d'intégration dans l'OS (cf. les pathway d'install dans tes logs qui posent vraisemblablement problème) plutôt que passer par l'ebuild pour l'install de centreon-2 ? une contrainte particulière ?   :Sad: 

----------

## reyale

La seul contrainte que j'ai eu est tout simple :

1. ayant trouvé un tutorial sur le net d'installation centreon sur gentoo, j'ai préféré me baser la dessus

2. Comment faire avec l'ebuild exactement ?

Merci pour ta réponse.

----------

## reyale

Voilà ce que j'ai lorsque j'effectue l'export depuis centreon :

Nagios 3.0.6

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Ethan Galstad (http://www.nagios.org)

Last Modified: 12-01-2008 - License: GPL

Reading configuration data...

Running pre-flight check on configuration data...

Checking services...

Checked 4 services.

Checking hosts...

Checked 1 hosts.

Checking host groups...

Checked 5 host groups.

Checking service groups...

Checked 0 service groups.

Checking contacts...

Checked 2 contacts.

Checking contact groups...

Checked 1 contact groups.

Checking service escalations...

Checked 0 service escalations.

Checking service dependencies...

Checked 0 service dependencies.

Checking host escalations...

Checked 0 host escalations.

Checking host dependencies...

Checked 0 host dependencies.

Checking commands...

Checked 54 commands.

Checking time periods...

Checked 5 time periods.

Checking for circular paths between hosts...

Checking for circular host and service dependencies...

Checking global event handlers...

Checking obsessive compulsive processor commands...

Checking misc settings...

Total Warnings: 0

Total Errors: 0

Things look okay - No serious problems were detected during the pre-flight check

Nagios 3.0.6

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Ethan Galstad (http://www.nagios.org)

Last Modified: 12-01-2008

License: GPL

Reading configuration data...

***> One or more problems was encountered while processing the config files...

Check your configuration file(s) to ensure that they contain valid

directives and data defintions. If you are upgrading from a previous

version of Nagios, you should be aware that some variables/definitions

may have been removed or modified in this version. Make sure to read

the HTML documentation regarding the config files, as well as the

'Whats New' section to find out what has changed.

* Configuration Error. Please fix your configfile

[ !! ]

----------

## boozo

ok soit je comprends - je ne m'étendrais pas là-dessus compte tenu du fait qu'un ebuild existe et que la gestion des dépendances est réglée vu que quelqu'un s'y est collé avant en confectionnant le port   :Wink:   (tu pourras en plus remercier et faire une remontée d'information à l'auteur/mainteneur sur b.g.o) - donc passont au 2°) 

Tu récupères l'ébuild et les fichiers complémentaires s'il en a (patch, etc) depuis b.g.o puis tu déclares un overlay local dans le make.conf (cad $PORTDIR_OVERLAY). Créé une "feuille" pour ce package que tu veux ajouter en respectant la structure/hiérarchie de l'arborescence de l'arbre portage (i.e. <catégorie>/<paquet>/<fichiers_du_paquet> soit par exemple dans ton cas #mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/net-analyzer/centreon) ; puis déposes ensuite le(s) fichier(s) dedans.

Tu créés le distfiles/manifest avec la commande #ebuild (cf. man ebuild) puis si tu es en arch stable, tu démasques l'ébuild via le fichier idoine (i.e. /etc/portage/packages.keyword) pour le rendre visible depuis portage et tu l'installe traditionnellement via emerge.

Ce genre d'installation de ports tiers (overlays local et/ou via layman) est abondamment décrit dans nos forums et sous forums howto par exemple si tu fais quelques recherches. Et en règle générale sur gentoo : la meilleure manière de faire l'installation d'un soft et de passer par portage ; et s'il n'en n'existe pas encore, de faire un ebuild pour en faire bénéficier la communauté   :Wink: 

----------

